# More Congrats to SABL



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

SABL joins the Redcoats of the Relaxation Room, your many supportive posts and intellectual comments were sure to garner respect.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Many congrats on the promotion!


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations mate!!!
Well done indeed! Just keep up the good work


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations again.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

You can skip promotions and automatically get the title of Moderator in The Relaxation Room? .. Man, did I join the wrong team! :laugh:

Congratulations, *SABL*.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Redcoats. Hmmm.... Never thought of it that way.

Anyway, good job.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Congrats and keep up the good work:wave:


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha 

Does he really know what he has signed up for working for me?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

bry623 said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha ha
> 
> Does he really know what he has signed up for working for me?


I am beginning to realise what I may have stepped in.... or did Bry place it there when I wasn't looking??

Challenge accepted and I am sorting through the new toolbag.... ban hammer not included. I think I may have a lock or two.....not sure.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations SABL, well earned :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## you99 (Nov 13, 2009)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> SABL , your many supportive posts and intellectual comments were sure to garner respect.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

you99 said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Hi you99:wave:

I am in complete agreement..... now we can all have fun and a good laugh.


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi SABL..

Congrats a lot...:wave:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats on the red coat SABL :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Bravo Boy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi..

Congratulations!

:4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Yay SABL. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I thought I had added my warmest congratulations but I don't see me here earlier so here we go again ...

:4-cheers: Congratulations .. you are handling things admirably


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks D_F... I see there has been some actiity...heheh I better get to work.

BTW... does this job come with a lifetime mouse supply??


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I'll give you a hint .. mine's wireless so I can move it anywhere easily :laugh: just needs an occasional recharge with new batteries.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Don159 (Nov 30, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## TheAtheist (May 20, 2006)

Congratulations on the new post


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks Carsey and TA!!

It's been a learning experience!!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm very late to the party, SABL. Never too late to give you warm felicitations and congratulations on your promo...:wave:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks Donald!!

Just trying not to make too many mistakes!!


----------



## Proudy (Nov 25, 2009)

Better late then never..

Congrats


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Thank you Proudy!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations ! ! !


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks jc!!

Coast to coast, huh?? You seem to like being back home in NJ.


----------

